# The best Wine bottle Holder or cage



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 1, 2012)

This is my wine bottle holder – I will rinse my bottles with sulfite and turn them upside down to drain. Then I turn them upright and place them on a table with a light behind them, so I can fill them as I watch the level of the wine. Once filled, I carry them to the bottling area and then to the labeling area. It works very well for me, a lot of people asked where I got this from and unforntualy it was a gift, so today I decided to do a little research and found this helpful link 
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/carlisle-opticlean-rg25-2-25-compartment-glass-rack-with-2-extenders/271RG252.html
price was approx 27 dollars without shipping - caution they do get heavy when completely full 

You might find them on Ebay or craigslist , they are typically called glass racks 25 compartments and the height is approx 7’’


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 1, 2012)

Steve that is really cool. It looks like you have the glass extension on yours. I use plastic crates that nursery's get their plants in and I can hold about 34 bottles in it. The bottles are not seperated like your's is though. As far as the weight goes I keep them on a 4 wheeled moving dolly I got at harbor freight and just roll them around that way. 

Thats a great idea you got there!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Dan 
There is no more need for bottle tree and it does make it a lot easier keeping all the bottles in 1 container and the bottles do not touch each other as well. I did mention about the weight to warn those in advance, I like the idea about the dolly. Typically I will usually lift it myself as it is only 2 cases of wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 1, 2012)

I still like the tree for draining. I'm usually bottling 18-50 gallons at a time and I like to have all my bottles on several 90 bottle trees all set up and ready to go right next to the bottler when I start. The corker is right beside the bottler so its just a matter of sliding the bottles over on the table then placing them in the crate after corking.


----------



## cindy (Jul 1, 2012)

awesome idea! I'm using the rack out of my dishwasher it works well and holds
24 bottles lol I had to get creative. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 1, 2012)

Another good source for those would be a restaurant supply store.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 1, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> Another good source for those would be a restaurant supply store.


 
I actually looked online and they typically run in excess of 200 dollars !! Then I found this great link for a very reasonable price of 27 dollars. It appears that this is a well know brand in the restaurant industry.

I even looked in grainger and they were also in excess of the 200 dollar range as well.


----------



## Flem (Jul 2, 2012)

I like it Steve. Looks like you have the base unit with 3 extenders.
Mike


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 2, 2012)

Flem said:


> I like it Steve. Looks like you have the base unit with 3 extenders.
> Mike


 

Like I mentioned it was a gift to me and as I look at them closely it appears that there is only 1 extension on a base, There are actually 3 of these stacked on top of each other. That extension is larger than the typicall out there today - but hey this thing is proubly pretty old.


----------



## Fabiola (Jul 3, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I actually looked online and they typically run in excess of 200 dollars !! Then I found this great link for a very reasonable price of 27 dollars. It appears that this is a well know brand in the restaurant industry.
> 
> I even looked in grainger and they were also in excess of the 200 dollar range as well.



Hi Steve! I saw those racks for $20 in one of those places that sell used bar and restaurant equipment... Just an idea...


----------



## dralarms (Feb 18, 2013)

Steve,

A cheaper option is find a grocery store that has the black "produce" crates, most will give you one. It will hold 34 bottles and is easy to use your bottle filling attachment.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 18, 2013)

dralarms said:


> Steve,
> 
> A cheaper option is find a grocery store that has the black "produce" crates, most will give you one. It will hold 34 bottles and is easy to use your bottle filling attachment.


 
Can you send a pic of it ?
The only draw back I can see is you proubly are not able to turn then upside down to let drain - correct ? But any kind of container is great so you can hold it with 2 hands and move it to the corking station and then to the labeling station - without moving 1 bottle at a time


----------



## dralarms (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll try, my picture fu is not so great.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice ideas guys.


----------

